# Account activation or log-in problems? Email not received?



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If you are having account activation problems and perhaps have not received your activation email then please check your email Spam folders and settings. This may involve any virus or malware filtering software which may be blocking our emails.

In the rare event that you are still having problems, or for any other reason become locked out of your account, then please send an email to *ttforum @ mail.com* (without the spaces) giving your *username* and *registered email address*. We will then be able to manually activate your account and investigate any email issues for you or reset your password etc.

Please note that some emails are not allowed due to historical anti-spam measures such as gmail. If you are affected by this but still wish to use such an address then we can manually allow your specific email on a case by case basis.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Easy tip if you have gmail change it to googlemail


----------



## jolo (Aug 9, 2015)

As you can see from my username (lol) it took multiple attemts to finally be able to register here. (over a good few days too)
The frustrating part for me was being told to contact site admins, yet, there are no details for these clear to see. 
I finally found this thread after getting registered, so i also wonder if this section is locked without registration? 
Im sure it was an issue my end as if it was your issue, you wouldnt have any members lol. But i thought id let you know that a simple email address of admins on the main page, even in small print, would im sure be usefull for others. Or even making this thread link part of the error message when logging in unregistered.

Maybe its a test. so only the dedicated guys get in? lol 
Anyways, if at all possible can you delete the other 2 accounts (jolo and jolobodobs) and rename this one to just jolo or something : If not. well. i guess ill remain attempt 3 lol

Have been enjoying the site unregisterd for a while now. so glad to finally get in to see the hidden stuff. lol
Apologies for being a pain in the arse rite at the start too lol


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

jolo-Attempt-3 said:


> As you can see from my username (lol) it took multiple attemts to finally be able to register here. (over a good few days too)
> The frustrating part for me was being told to contact site admins, yet, there are no details for these clear to see.
> I finally found this thread after getting registered, so i also wonder if this section is locked without registration?
> Im sure it was an issue my end as if it was your issue, you wouldnt have any members lol. But i thought id let you know that a simple email address of admins on the main page, even in small print, would im sure be usefull for others. Or even making this thread link part of the error message when logging in unregistered.
> ...


Hi,

I'm sorry you had so may problems with logging in. Unfortunately we do not delete any content from the site, however we can merge the three accounts so you would only have the one if you like? or, we can remove the email from the other two and label them as inactive? Which method would you prefer?

Cheers,
Sheena


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jolo and thanks Sheena. I found your other two accounts and as they had not yet been activated there were no posts so no content to worry about. I've changed your user name from "jolo-Attempt-3" to "jolo" as requested.

If there is a specific email you'd rather use then please email your request to ttforum @ mail.com (without spaces), including your user name and current email and I can look into it. It may need some action at your end too regarding spam filters.


----------



## jolo (Aug 9, 2015)

Wow thanks. i honestly expected a 'no go away' type message. 
Really appreciate it guys thanks. 
as for the email its fine i can access all i signed up with so no issue.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent. Glad it's all working


----------



## Choochoo (Apr 25, 2016)

Guys,

Been trying for some time to recover my account "cheechy" but cant seem to get any joy.

Can anyone assist? Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have emailed you new password. Try again.
Hoggy.


----------



## t8tum_temp (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi admins, I emailed the ttforum @ mail.com address last week but haven't heard back. Please can I get my original login reset.

Cheers,

T.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

t8tum_temp said:


> Hi admins, I emailed the ttforum @ mail.com address last week but haven't heard back. Please can I get my original login reset.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> T.


Sorry I've not seen it can you re-send?


----------



## t8tum_temp (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks John. Email sent.....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Account activated. If you have a problem let me know


----------

